# Genetics Forum



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi I feel the need to speak up. I believe that a GENETICS FORUM is needed as I look over the list of forums I see three that could be combined into two. These three are #1 BIRDS FOR SALE OR ADOPTION #2ADOPTION FORUM FOR PIGEONS and #3 BIRDS WANTED & FOR SALE.As I see if two of these were combined this would open up a slot for a genetics forum. I also feel that many of our members have the need to know more about genetics in order to better understand our birds THE PIGEON.I would like to hear how the members feel on this. I also feel that the placement of this forum should be between the SHOWBIRD FORUM and the RACING PIGEON FORUM* .GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

With respect, George, there is a Genetics section within the social groups. Is there any good reason why that cannot fill the requirement? 

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The *BIRDS FOR SALE OR ADOPTION* forum is actually in the Other Birds section, which doesn't pertain to pigeons.

The two that do pertain to pigeons in the Pigeon Daily section, *ADOPTION FORUM FOR PIGEONS and BIRDS WANTED & FOR SALE*, I don't think should be combined as they deal with two entirely different situations. 

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

John_D said:


> With respect, George, there is a Genetics section within the social groups. Is there any good reason why that cannot fill the requirement?
> 
> John


 HI JOHN, I belong to that group and realy its not as good as it may seem. you never know if anyone else is there as they may well be on the main site and not get on to the group for days.It seems like a bunch of emails and not like a forum. .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree that it would be nice if there was an actual forum in PT for genetics. It would be more noticable to newcomers than the social groups, and probably a bit easier to use. I'm not saying one thing or another should be combined to make room, it's just it would be nice if we had a genetic forum, that's all. Until then, I'm perfectly happy with that we have.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

John,

I agree with George, there should be a forum, rather than a social group for Genetics.

As to a good reason, the forum posts show up in today's posts, the social groups do not. I feel there are many people who would want to either see pictures or read about genetic topics they would come across in the today's posts that they, otherwise, would not see. The social group format for this topic severely limits access to the broad membership IMO.

In general, I feel the social groups are a poor substitute for what had been 
an open and highly interactive community. By using them you are creating little exclusive islands. Much of the fun and information that was part of Pigeon talk has been shunted off to a members only format excluding the rest of the membership unless they join specific social group. And in the case of invitation only groups, these really shun the rest of the membership.
Maybe I'm just sour grapes because I haven't been invited to join the nosey members , but in actuality I'm sad that their fun is no longer available to the rest of the membership.

Margaret








John_D said:


> With respect, George, there is a Genetics section within the social groups. Is there any good reason why that cannot fill the requirement?
> 
> John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. Social groups make sense for..social things (NMB comes to mind ) but for a subject like genetics, an important and widely interesting subject...a forum category makes more sense (to me).



Margarret said:


> John,
> 
> I agree with George, there should be a forum, rather than a social group for Genetics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> The *BIRDS FOR SALE OR ADOPTION* forum is actually in the Other Birds section, which doesn't pertain to pigeons.


All I see in that other bird section forum on the adoption link is for pigeons. It should be combined IMO. I don't see anything but pigeons being offered.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Grim said:


> All I see in that other bird section forum on the adoption link is for pigeons. It should be combined IMO. I don't see anything but pigeons being offered.


i guess people haven't been paying attention to where they post things.  I think having a sep. adoption forum for 'other' birds is a useful thing...provided people notice that's what it's for, of course


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Margarret said:


> John,
> 
> I agree with George, there should be a forum, rather than a social group for Genetics.
> 
> ...


WHAAT???!!!

As President of the NMB, Margaret, you ARE OFFICIALLY a Nosey Member!!

I have not sent any invitations because I don't believe in the "social segregation" of these social groups either.

We Noseys are ALWAYS around and ANYONE who has an avid curiosity and isn't afraid to ask questions and stick their nose into other member's posts are more than welcome! I have a list from the past but many of the members are no longer posting. Some are shy and will not openly declare their noseyness, but they are NOSEYS nonetheless...

Your President (at least I THINK I still am!) has spoken...

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shi...yes you are!

George...why don't you take a poll.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Shi...yes you are!
> 
> *George...why don't you take a poll.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think she can add herself. It's public group.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe we should take a poll*

As someone suggested. Seems like a good idea as many questions on genetics do arise.

Bill


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Margaret, I thought you were a member already. 

Our esteemed President will take care of that!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Margarret said:


> there should be a forum, rather than a social group for Genetics. As to a good reason, the forum posts show up in today's posts, the social groups do not.
> 
> In general, I feel the social groups are a poor substitute for what had been
> an open and highly interactive community. By using them you are creating little exclusive islands. Much of the fun and information that was part of Pigeon talk has been shunted off to a members only format excluding the rest of the membership unless they join specific social group. And in the case of invitation only groups, these really shun the rest of the membership.
> ...



I agree with you Margaret,

I keep forgetting to check the social groups - but some of the genetics info. topics I used to see in "Today's posts" have been very educational. Plus - the general posts show up when you search for someting - I assume the social groups posts don't show up as part of the search results (I could be wrong )

Ah-ha! And I do see that the NMB group is now a public group! When did that switch happen... it was invitation only; I didn't say anything, but I gotta admit I had some temporarily ruffled feathers when I didn't get an invite  I do miss the antics and humor on the "Today's posts" though.

I belonged to another forum that actually became quite "divided" once too many "groups" were created. I do hope that doesn't ever happen here. 

My 2-cents for what it's worth (oh - guess that'd be 5-cents now the way the economy is going )


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*bump*

***************** Just A Bump************** George*


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, Margaret, I thought you were a member already.
> 
> Our esteemed President will take care of that!


Maggie,

I somehow misread the directions for joining. Not surprising since I have trouble following directions on a box of Bisquick

All is well now, but our President really went to bat for me. Thanx Shi.

Hugs, M.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Today is the last day to vote in the poll, and I would like to thank those that have voted and those that will vote before the poll closes. There is one other thing that I feel I speak of that is the feral pigeon has contributed much to the study of genetics the most resent that I know of is the color modifier EMBER it was seen in a feral flock and birds from that flock were use to breed this color modifier into show and race birds the study on this color factor is still only 7or 8 years old,and there is still much to be learned.This EMBER color is truly a beatiful color and those of us that breed birds for their beauty thank the feral pigeon from where it came. * GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

this is just to bump


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The new Genetics Forum has been created and is now available for posting. You will find this forum in the Pigeons For Sport Category. Enjoy!

Since the vote on keeping or deleting the genetics social group was so close, I think we should leave it active at least for now so those that care to participate in this group can do so. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE!! WELL DONE!! Glad to see we have a Genetics forum! THANKS, GEORGE for going for the GUSTO!! You did good!

Dez...I listed your name as a NMB in good standing when I posted the list in another thread...now, which one was it???

HAVE NO FEAR, YOU ARE A NMBer!! 

Shi


----------

